# Studios in apartment blocks in Lisbon



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Somebody told me that she she's pretty sure that she saw hi-rises with studios for rent in them in Lisbon.

Weekly, monthly and longer rentals.

Anybody have any info on that?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most blocks will have a mix of apartments Studio are normally referred to as Estudio or T0
T = apartment 0 no separate bedroom
T1 would be a 1x double bedroom, T2 = 2 x double bedrooms, if it says +1 e.g. T2+1 would be 2x double bedrooms + 1 single bedroom


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Most blocks will have a mix of apartments Studio are normally referred to as Estudio or T0
> T = apartment 0 no separate bedroom
> T1 would be a 1x double bedroom, T2 = 2 x double bedrooms, if it says +1 e.g. T2+1 would be 2x double bedrooms + 1 single bedroom


Very useful thanks.

It just occurred to me that I don't have a Plan B ;-)

Michael

Fly by the seat of one's pants


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just keep an open mind on what you consider Lisbon, Metro makes lots of places accessible or the other side of Bay


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

In my experience the T1, T2, etc refers to the number of bedrooms and not necessarily the size. I've seen plenty of T1s and T2s with tiny bedrooms that don't necessarily fit a queen sized bed. The "plus 1" usually refers to a room that isn't really a bedroom - for example an alcove or a small office without a window - that can serve as a bedroom if need be.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Just keep an open mind on what you consider Lisbon, Metro makes lots of places accessible or the other side of Bay


Thanks. I don't mind having to travel to the center and don't have to be near a beach.

Where I live now is pop. 25,000 and the nearest town of any real size is almost an hour by bus and I find that too much. Add getting to the bus station and arriving early for the bus etc and I'm talking about two and half hours to buy something that doesn't exist in my town.

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

pintarroxo said:


> In my experience the T1, T2, etc refers to the number of bedrooms and not necessarily the size. I've seen plenty of T1s and T2s with tiny bedrooms that don't necessarily fit a queen sized bed. The "plus 1" usually refers to a room that isn't really a bedroom - for example an alcove or a small office without a window - that can serve as a bedroom if need be.


Thanks.

You both gave me some things to help me when I start checking the ads.

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Alugar apartamento& - Trovit Imóveis

If I only pay 300-350 euros a month then I'll be very happy.

I have no idea where any on the places are located of course.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

With the address supplied on your link should be very easy locating on Google Maps, Bing, Earth etc


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> With the address supplied on your link should be very easy locating on Google Maps, Bing, Earth etc


Thanks. I can find them on the map which will be useful after I arrive but since I don't know Lisbon finding the places on the map right now wouldn't mean anything.

Prices are very different when searching in Portuguese.

How does it work with realty agents, who pays them?

Nasty thing I read about in the Algarve yesterday.

Drug dealer got nailed to a board and then had an ear an fingers cut off ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but don't see difference, if you don't know Lisbon you don't know it so by using a "map" helps you identify where any property is, so you don't want to be under the flight path for the airport, equally put up a Metro map for Lisbon then you can see what is accessible across the whole city from any point, Lisbon like most major cities has areas, quarters renowned for certain things seems to me as if your research is wrong way round, and you should be trying to identify the areas that appeal to you then see what's available in your budget in those areas

When you're looking at accommodation often it is" holiday" type lets that 1st come up so prices are higher it's only when you start looking at the "local" renting market that € prices and more reasonable figures come up

Estate agents in what regard? who and how you pay will depend on Landlord everything might go through agent or direct to landlord, but you shouldn't be paying the agent a fee as such


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Redbourn, when you finally find a place to live and settle in, I think you need to invite us all over for a party. I for one will be ready to celebrate! 

But seriously, my best advice is to book an airbnb room for the first four weeks, and then spend that time exploring the neighborhoods and deciding what fits in with your lifestyle, and I've no doubt you will find something you like at whatever price point you seek.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

pintarroxo said:


> Redbourn, when you finally find a place to live and settle in, I think you need to invite us all over for a party. I for one will be ready to celebrate!
> 
> But seriously, my best advice is to book an airbnb room for the first four weeks, and then spend that time exploring the neighborhoods and deciding what fits in with your lifestyle, and I've no doubt you will find something you like at whatever price point you seek.


Looking forward to the party  

One of the main reasons that I'm leaving Israel is because they keep raising the price of beer  

I hadn't heard of airbnb but just checked and discovered their website.

Will check out what they have.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

pintarroxo said:


> Redbourn, when you finally find a place to live and settle in, I think you need to invite us all over for a party. I for one will be ready to celebrate!
> 
> But seriously, my best advice is to book an airbnb room for the first four weeks, and then spend that time exploring the neighborhoods and deciding what fits in with your lifestyle, and I've no doubt you will find something you like at whatever price point you seek.


I checked out some places on airbnb and feel sure that I'll find something there that suits me.

I've actually hosted via booking.com which can be pretty expensive so I was a little worried about airbnb but airbrb have plenty of good prices.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

I'll be arriving on August 7

Anybody have any comments or suggestions on these places in Lisbon?

Found them in my price range on airbnb

São Mamede, Alcântara, São Sebastião da Pedreira, Pena, São João de Deus,Anjos, Nossa Senhora de Fátima

Just somewhere simple to stay while I look around and find my feet.

Thanks,

Michael


----------

